# Crabmeat Stuffed Portabella Mushrooms Help?!!



## Zhizara (May 6, 2012)

Okay so I had a hankering for crabmeat and decided Portabella mushrooms would be good too.

Now, I'm undecided on how to do this.

I usually slice the portabellas and simmer them in garlic butter, but I'd really like them whole.

Does anyone have experience with baking them whole?  I think it would be better to have the mushrooms at least half baked (?!!!) before adding the stuffing.

I think I'll wing it with the crab stuffing.  I have sherry, butter and Ritz style crackers, Panko, etc.  I don't want to many ingredients as I want the crab flavor to stand out.

C'mon folks give me a hand here.


----------



## Cerise (May 6, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Okay so I had a hankering for crabmeat and decided Portabella mushrooms would be good too.
> 
> Now, I'm undecided on how to do this.
> 
> ...


 
If you can fit them whole in a skillet, cook them w/ some butter, garlic (and white wine) till tender. Then stuff them, and bake or put under the broiler. Or, bake or broil the caps till tender, stuff, cover with foil & bake. I grill the caps and stuff them.

ETA: If you decide to grill them, here's the idea:

*Grilled Stuffed Portobello Mushrooms*

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/grilled-stuffed-portobello-mushrooms-10000000226538/


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 6, 2012)

I bake common white mushrooms (usually with other vegetables) as a snack or appetizer. They are cut in half (big ones in quarters) but with no other preparation or ingredients. While baking they lose their crispiness and become more tender and juicy, and that their flavor intensifies. If you continue to bake them they will wrinkle more and more and eventually they will dry out. IMO you could cook them to any desired degree of doneness and tenderness as long as you attend to monitoring their progress. In your initial experimentation just add a few extra mushrooms to sacrifice in taste and doneness testing.

I can't say for portabellas but the whites may take 10-15-20 minutes at 350 depending on desired degree of doneness.

I like experimenting with cooking. You should just experiment. As another test you should saute some of the portabella caps in perhaps garlic butter or garlic EVOO, compare and contrast the results.

I presume you will remove the stems and mince or finely dice them and saute them and add them to the stuffing.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 6, 2012)

Cerise said:


> If you can fit them whole in a skillet, cook them w/ some butter, garlic (and white wine) till tender. Then stuff them, and bake or put under the broiler. Or, bake or broil the caps till tender, stuff, cover with foil & bake. I grill the caps and stuff them.


Yeah we posted at almost the exact same instant and I didn't see your post until after (I type slower, type more, or both), you've brought up a good idea: the broiler! This is another easy, quick and controllable way to get the mushroom caps tender and juicy. I think you could broil them, flip them, broil them some more, then stuff them and bake them afterwards.

I'm not entirely sure you couldn't just go direct from fresh mushrooms stuffed and baked. I've experimented only with what I outlined above.

But one thing for sure, I'd eat them! I'd even volunteer to be Zhizara's g-pig!  That's "G" for Greg not "G" for guinea. 

One really good thing about pigging out on mushrooms. They have practically no calories! Whenever you eat mushrooms the only dietary concern is what they're cooked with. That's why I like the cooked but otherwise natural white mushrooms. You could eat as much as you like and there are no dietary concerns. It's a perfect food in that it tastes good yet there is no remorse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 6, 2012)

I usually steam them when I am going to stuff them, Z!  Clean, stem and gill them, sprinkle with garlic, wrap in foil and toss them in the oven, they will keep their juices then.  You can also add a little butter to each cap.


----------



## Cerise (May 6, 2012)

And Cheeeeeese!  A Mushroom Crabby Melt.


----------



## Zhizara (May 7, 2012)

Great ideas!  First, there are two HUGE portabellas (6 oz. total) not a bunch of little ones.  No stems.

Princess, how do you steam them?  If I make garlic butter, can I steam them whole in it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Great ideas!  First, there are two HUGE portabellas (6 oz. total) not a bunch of little ones.  No stems.
> 
> Princess, how do you steam them?  If I make garlic butter, can I steam them whole in it?



I usually scrape out the gills and rinse with water.  Sprinkle with garlic and add the butter to the cap.  Wrap in foil and toss in oven, they will steam themselves.  I would set the oven the same temp as you will be baking with the stuffing.  I use 350°.  Should take about 20 minutes.  When they are tender, leave in the foil, stuff and bake with the foil open.  That way you keep all the juices from the mushrooms.


----------



## Zhizara (May 7, 2012)

Sounds good, your majesty.  Will do.  I'll probably wait until this evening just to see if I get great input.  I'm hoping for some ingenious ideas as to the stuffing.  It cost me almost $7 for the crab meat!!

I made stuffed baby bellas once before and they were really great, but the baby bellas don't have the great flavor of the big portabellas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2012)

Do you have celery or celery seed?  Onion?  Mince the veggies, mix in with the crab and Panko.  I think the Ritz would be too much flavor.  The garlic butter and mushroom juices fropm steaming the caps should be all the liquid you need.  

Now I am hungry!


----------



## Zhizara (May 7, 2012)

I agree.  Ritz worked well with lobster stuffing, but would overpower the crabmeat.  I have fresh celery, but also have celery seed.

I'm planning on using the celery for chicken salad, etc.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you have celery or celery seed? Onion? Mince the veggies, mix in with the crab and Panko. I think the Ritz would be too much flavor. The garlic butter and mushroom juices fropm steaming the caps should be all the liquid you need.
> 
> Now I am hungry!


 
I am with you PF. I don't know whose idea it was to use Ritz crackers as a stuffing. If you read the list of ingredients, you will see sugar right up there. Do you really want a sugart, sweet flavor with your seafood? There is so much sugar in Ritz that it comes through no matter what you use them for. Or maybe bcause I don't eat very many sweets,I can detect it more quickly. Panko will do just fine. The main food is the crab. Let me taste that first.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2012)

I never precook mushrooms before stuffing.  Just stuff and bake.

Ritz crackers are a great stuffing material for seafood.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 7, 2012)

At work they just scoop the stems out, plop a dollop of stuffing on each hollowed out mushroom cap, cover with cheese, and broil. Our stuffing has crab and minced shrimp, and breadcrumbs. Now sure what else.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

*Zhizara: Ritz Crackers Distract From Delicate Crab*

 Good Afternoon Zhizara,

I have just encountered your SOS thread and have a little advice ...

Let me start with:

1. Ritz Crackers distract from such a delicate shellfish 

2. Yes, I agree that Baking under Broiler for the Mushrooms could be the best way to go: minced garlic, 1 tblsp Evoo and 1 tblsp butter, and sea salt ... that is all good mushrooms need plus the parsley minced fine ... 

Broil / Grill in Oven ... until golden and tender ... 3 mins per side or 4 mins per side; Then, place the crab salad inside, and broil another minute or two. 

3. Crab Stuffing: a drizzle of lemon, very finely chopped parsley, a bit of minced celery, freshly ground black, green or rose pepper and a drizzle of Extra Virgin Olive Oil, which in turn, you can either have a chunky crab texture or a mousse ( blender or food processor ) ... It is not necessary to use day old bread crumbs or Panko however, a sprinkle yes, for the baking of the top and keep it light, not to distract from the crab ... 

Serve with assorted breadsticks and country crusty warm oven bread ... 

Garnish: ripe cherry tomatoes for eyes, a carrot strip for a nose and black olives for the mouth ... 

Margi.


----------



## Cerise (May 7, 2012)

I would use Panko, since you want the crab to be the "star." 

I'm thinking crab cakes. You could add some lime juice or old bay, parsley or cilantro, diced red and/or green bell pepper, or chopped artichoke hearts to the mix.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 7, 2012)

I'd don't like putting raw mushrooms under the broiler.  Then never cook properly, & I don't like raw stuffed mushrooms.

What I do is place the de-stemmed mushroom caps in boiling water to cover by a couple of inches, & blanch them for about 5 minutes.  Not only does this soften the caps so they're semi-cooked prior to stuffing & broiling, but the remaining water makes a TERRIFIC addition to soup stock.

As for stuffings, there are more recipes out there than one can count - from just using the chopped up stems + seasonings, to sausage, seafood, escargot - you name it, you can most likely stuff it into a mushroom.

Sometimes we just make a meal out of them along with a nice green salad & some good crusty bread.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

This poor crab meat is being "Thought" to death. Let the crab meat be the star while it sits on the mushroom.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

In Spain, we place Evoo in a sauté pan, sauté the ceps with a bit of minced garlic and a sprinkle of parsley fresh ... and that is it ...

Crab meat is gorgeous on its own ... 

Both these products are stars, in their own right, and perhpas combining them, can be a bit conflictive after all the after thought --- both are unique in their own right ... 

Margi.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds portabello stems too tough even if chopped up for eating? I only use them when making stock and strain them out after the stock is done. No amount of cooking tenderizes them. It is like chewing on tree trunks.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 7, 2012)

Would it be a waste to get whole crab legs and cracking them myself for something like crab stuffed mushrooms? I looooooovvveeee crab legs and I think I would be sad chopping up nice meat like that, but I always think store bought lump crab meat has a fishy flavor you don't get from the meat you take out of the shell yourself.

I suppose I could just pick the meat out of the knuckles to use for the mushrooms and eat the leg meat as dinner... Yum!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

@ Addie,

I have never worked with Portobello ... I work with Ceps at home ( boletus eduli or niscalos and trompetas ), and I discard the stems ... 

Perhaps, Bacardi 1 has some secrets ... Bacardi uses the stems in a mushroom stock --- 

Mushrooms in Castilla La Mancha and Madrid zones have their seasons too, in Spain: Mid November through February ... Further north, October through March ...

In Italia, it is fairly similar, October through March, in Valle d´Aoste and Piemonte. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

*Bacardi 1: Wild Uncultivated & Cultivated Farmed*

Good Morning Bacardi,

Firstly, there is an enormous difference in Spain and Italia, between wild handpicked mushrooms which are predominately found in high altitude of great Forests by experts in Funghi-ology; and a farm raised cultivated mass product for export into other EU countries which are packaged in plastic. 

Boletus Eduli = Ceps in English & French
Niscalos = Milk Caps 
Trumpetas de Muerto = Trumphets 

The above 3 wild mushrooms, are rare in arid, sunny climates at 646 metres above sea level. They are seasonal ( Autumn: November - February ) in the northern Pyrenees and in Catalonia, the northeastern provinces of the Peninsula. 

Chantarelles, originally from France, are a Spring variety, and are not nearly ( my viewpoint ) as wonderful as the 3 Autumn varieties in wild state. 

Champigñones in Spanish and Champignons in French, the typical white mushroom variety that is cultivated are available at: For Euro Dollar 1.00 a kilo, however, I would not utilise this variety for a Brushetta ... They are okay for a Nicoise salad or Spinach salad or a stew --- however, they have little flavor. 

In Italia, in Valle D´ Aoste on the Swiss and French borders, one has quite a longer seasonal choice. The best funghi I have ever had are from this region and Piemonte ... Piemonte´s border --- Valle D´Aoste, also home to the white truffle = tartufo bianco. 

The difference in Italia or Spain ( than USA ): we do not go often to mega supermarkets like in USA ... Our fish monger, butcher, fruit man or lady, all know our names ... a bit different ! Most of us, go to local neighborhood Central farmer´s markets and whatever it is that day, and that season it is --- We have such vast climatic differences from zone to zone ... Madrid is extraordinarily dry and arid, like Alburquerque, New Mexico or Tuscon, Az. It rains once in 6 months ... very very dry ...

if you want PLASTIC FREE products grown locally or fresh products in other words, that are grown here. Our fruit basket is Almería, and we supply the largest amount of fruit to all of the EU = European Union.

Italia also has a large fruit and veggie harvest in southern regions. However, not as large as Spain. 

You can obtain mushrooms IN PLASTIC WRAP or anything from almost any Eu country and Switzerland at a mega supermkt., 10 times the square metres of a Publix. However, anything in plastic wrap has an expiration date ... However, traditionally Mediterranean speaking, we buy fresh daily ... Spaniards prefer their Spanish foods and Italians their Italians ... RESTAURANTS: this is where Spaniards are flexble for tasting, however, in their kitches, they cook their traditional recipes, and Italians as well ... Greeks too ...

Different food culture ... 

Thank you for your note.
M.C. 




*** ( French Spring Variety) Chantarellas = Chantarelles


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

Margi, a lot of folks here don't realize that 99% of all our salable mushrooms are grown in caves in Pennsylvania. There were some mushrooms that were not friendly to being grown in controlled conditions. But after years of trying they succeded. 

But as everyone knows, (or should know) mushrooms can kill you. Picking wild ones is an art. And unless you know what you are doing, is best left to the experts. 

About forty or more years ago I was working in a hospital. A man came in with mushroom poisoning. He was so sick. He ended up with kidney damage. And these were mushroom he had eaten at a restaurant. Having been a witness to this, today I am very careful of what mushrooms I will eat. I NEVER order a dish at a restaurant that has mushrooms.


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> Margi, a lot of folks here don't realize that 99% of all our salable mushrooms are grown in caves in Pennsylvania. There were some mushrooms that were not friendly to being grown in controlled conditions. But after years of trying they succeded.
> 
> But as everyone knows, (or should know) mushrooms can kill you. Picking wild ones is an art. And unless you know what you are doing, is best left to the experts.
> 
> About forty or more years ago I was working in a hospital. A man came in with mushroom poisoning. He was so sick. He ended up with kidney damage. And these were mushroom he had eaten at a restaurant. Having been a witness to this, today I am very careful of what mushrooms I will eat. I NEVER order a dish at a restaurant that has mushrooms.


There are a few wild mushrooms with which I am sufficiently familiar, that I will pick them for eating. I used to have a book for identifying mushrooms and I had black paper and white paper, so I could leave the 'shrooms on them overnight and see what colour the spores were. But the ones I trusted the most were the ones that friends had already survived eating.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

*Wild Mushroom Experts ( Fungi-ologists )*

Several years ago, I had taken an intensive 3 day course, just to learn a little " wee bit " about Wild Spanish Setas, or Funghi ( mushrooms ). It was amazing. We studied photos of the most common, their terroirs, their history, their uses, how to use culinary wise and numerous other facts about the 24 that we had an opportunity to watch the Experts gather. This course was given by the Government of Castilla La Mancha, as a cultural and gastronomic awareness course in Cuenca ... It was most valuable ... 

I am quite a fan of the wild varieties, especially Ceps ( Boletus ) and Black Trumphets ( Trompetas Negras ) and I have several brilliant Vegetable sources for purchasing properly. 

It is quite a science ... I wish I had more time to study the complex subject more indepthly.  It was truly worthwhile and had published a lovely article on the event and the 24 I personally came into contact with. 

Have a nice Tuesday. 
Margi.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 8, 2012)

I don't want to have anything to do with mushrooms unless they come from a commercial mushroom grower.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I don't want to have anything to do with mushrooms unless they come from a commercial mushroom grower.


 
+1 Amen!


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> Am I the only one who finds portabello stems too tough even if chopped up for eating? I only use them when making stock and strain them out after the stock is done. No amount of cooking tenderizes them. It is like chewing on tree trunks.


 
No, you're not the only one.  I don't know of anyone who eats Portabello mushroom stems (or Shitake mushroom stems either).  If I'm making stuffed mushrooms, I remove the stems & add them to the mushroom-blanching water.  If I'm making something else, I just save the stems in a Ziploc bag in the freezer until I'm going to be making stock.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 8, 2012)

let's not forget the dried mushroom.deep flavour,keep forever in a jar so you are never out of mushrooms & the soaking water makes a fabulous stock base.
a local grower sells a dried mixed pack,the mix varies according to availability but usually includes a mix of morels,porcini,girolle & trompette noir etc.
fabulous in rissotto & the trompette noir works well & looks beautiful with seafood


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> let's not forget the dried mushroom.deep flavour,keep forever in a jar so you are never out of mushrooms & the soaking water makes a fabulous stock base.
> a local grower sells a dried mixed pack,the mix varies according to availability but usually includes a mix of morels,porcini,girolle & trompette noir etc.
> fabulous in rissotto & the trompette noir works well & looks beautiful with seafood


I have a large jar of dry, mixed, wild mushrooms. I have also dried mushrooms myself. But, I am never quite happy with using them. Other than soaking them in hot water, do you know any tricks that make them better?


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have a large jar of dry, mixed, wild mushrooms. I have also dried mushrooms myself. But, I am never quite happy with using them. Other than soaking them in hot water, do you know any tricks that make them better?




Dried mushrooms don't really replace fresh in many applications.  There is a texture issue.  They are great flavor enhancers.  I toss a handful into a tomato sauce to boost the flavor.  As Harry said, even the soaking water is good for flavor.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I have a large jar of dry, mixed, wild mushrooms. I have also dried mushrooms myself. But, I am never quite happy with using them. Other than soaking them in hot water, do you know any tricks that make them better?





Andy M. said:


> Dried mushrooms don't really replace fresh in many applications.  There is a texture issue.  They are great flavor enhancers.  I toss a handful into a tomato sauce to boost the flavor.  As Harry said, even the soaking water is good for flavor.


dead right andy,dried would be out of bounds for a lot of dishes such as stir fry etc due to texture but they are knock out in casseroles & stews where they do hold their texture & boost flavour,particularly if you use the soaking water as a stock base.dried porcini in rissotto with the soaking water used as the stock...........heavenly!


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Dried mushrooms don't really replace fresh in many applications.  There is a texture issue.  They are great flavor enhancers.  I toss a handful into a tomato sauce to boost the flavor.  As Harry said, even the soaking water is good for flavor.


Thanks Andy. So, you don't try to let them dry and then sauté them? I guess you're right that they work better as flavour enhancers than as a substitute for fresh mushrooms.

I know about the soaking water, but DH isn't crazy about the flavour of 'shrooms. I would have to make separate stock for me and DH.  I have tried saving 'shroom water in the fridge, figuring I would add a little to something, but it always goes bad before I get around to using it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ...I have tried saving 'shroom water in the fridge, figuring I would add a little to something, but it always goes bad before I get around to using it.



You could freeze it.  Then if you add it to a sauce, it can enhance the flavor without making it taste like mushrooms.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> ... I have also dried mushrooms myself. But, I am never quite happy with using them. Other than soaking them in hot water, do you know any tricks that make them better?


I've dried mushrooms too! It started out by accident but now I willingly let the accident happen sometimes.

Here's a tip I discovered myself although there's no reason to believe others haven't discovered it too, or maybe it's even in all the best cookbooks... The best way to keep common store bought white mushrooms is to take off the plastic wrap and dump them into a brown paper bag, and keep the bag in a crisper drawer in your refrigerator. Don't wash them until you're ready to use them. I avoid touching them too on the theory that germs or other things on my hands might contaminate them, but maybe not.

Anyway white mushrooms last for up to two weeks in a brown paper bag, which is a lot better than maybe 3 days in the original container. As they age they slowly lose moisture and if you forget them for a month you end up with dried mushrooms. Reconstitute and use in any recipes you would use other dried mushrooms in.



Andy M. said:


> Dried mushrooms don't really replace fresh in many applications.  There is a texture issue.  They are great flavor enhancers.  I toss a handful into a tomato sauce to boost the flavor.  As Harry said, even the soaking water is good for flavor.


I agree. Some places are okay for dried mushrooms, but IMO in most situations fresh are always better. I doubt anybody could get good results reconstituting dried mushrooms and trying to saute them with the intention of getting a nice mushroom butter saute like is good on steaks.



Harry Cobean said:


> dead right andy,dried would be out of bounds for a lot of dishes such as stir fry etc due to texture but they are knock out in casseroles & stews where they do hold their texture & boost flavour,particularly if you use the soaking water as a stock base.dried porcini in rissotto with the soaking water used as the stock...........heavenly!


Actually not so quick Harry! Many Thai and Chinese stir fries call for dried (and reconstituted) Shitaki mushrooms. The recipes are just not right with anything else, or certainly they wouldn't be traditional.

I agree with the casseroles, stews, risotto and certainly rice is a good application of reconstituted dried mushrooms too.

And #1 bad place to use dried mushrooms: In a salad!


----------



## kitchenmagician (May 8, 2012)

*portabello's*

Portabello's r great for grilling not so for stuffing (unless they r small),if big take out stem,dont throw away,saute all in white wine butter garlic salt pepper COVERED. cook till half done then cool in fridge ,grind up mush stems,add to crabmeat,and panko,do not add sherry,maybe some parm chz,and butter,cook @375 for 20 to 25 min.


----------



## Addie (May 8, 2012)

kitchenmagician said:


> Portabello's r great for grilling not so for stuffing (unless they r small),if big take out stem,dont throw away,saute all in white wine butter garlic salt pepper COVERED. cook till half done then cool in fridge ,grind up mush stems,add to crabmeat,and panko,do not add sherry,maybe some parm chz,and butter,cook @375 for 20 to 25 min.


 
Crabmeat is very delicate. Parm cheese will overpower the flavor of the crab. There are very few instances where Parm or Romano cheese is used with seafood They are just too strong. The crab is the star here.


----------



## Skittle68 (May 8, 2012)

kitchenmagician said:
			
		

> Portabello's r great for grilling not so for stuffing (unless they r small),if big take out stem,dont throw away,saute all in white wine butter garlic salt pepper COVERED. cook till half done then cool in fridge ,grind up mush stems,add to crabmeat,and panko,do not add sherry,maybe some parm chz,and butter,cook @375 for 20 to 25 min.



Why are portobellas not great for stuffing? What type of mushroom would you use?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2012)

I love portabellas and baby bellas for stuffing.  They have a fantastic flavor, they just need a little help with pre-cooking before you stuff them so they don't dry out.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 8, 2012)

kitchenmagician said:


> Portabello's r great for grilling not so for stuffing (unless they r small),if big take out stem,dont throw away,saute all in white wine butter garlic salt pepper COVERED. cook till half done then cool in fridge ,grind up mush stems,add to crabmeat,and panko,do not add sherry,maybe some parm chz,and butter,cook @375 for 20 to 25 min.





Skittle68 said:


> Why are portobellas not great for stuffing? What type of mushroom would you use?


Maybe there's a language problem here... As far as I understand it portebellas are the greatest stuffing mushrooms ever.


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Maybe there's a language problem here... As far as I understand it portebellas are the greatest stuffing mushrooms ever.


 
Absolutely. Scrape out the gills after removing the stem. Stuff to your hearts content.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 9, 2012)

you're right about the paper bag gourmet,even our local tesco store supplies brown paper bags on the "select your own" mushroom aisle & for new potatoes for longer storage life.trouble is more & more supermarkets seem to be offering less & less select your own produce & more & more prepack....ermmm if you see what i mean,ummmm more or less!
always been disappointed with the flavour of fresh "exotics" like the shitake etc,reckon your commom or garden chestnut mushroom has more flavour at a fraction of the cost.will give the dried shitake a whirl on the basis that the drying will intensify the flavour as with other 'shrooms.
thanks for the tip gg


----------



## Addie (May 9, 2012)

The store I shop in has paper bags available if you want them. I would say that about 80% of the produce is pick your own and bag them. The produce depatment is quite large as it serves our Latin American, Jewish and Italian communities. It is quite a varied selection. It is laid out quite easily by nationality. I can get arugila, plum tomatoes, plantains, huge real yams, (not sweet potatoes), cabbage and then there are potatoes from Maine in a paper bag with air holes, sweet potatoes, Beefeater tomatoes, Valdalia onions, a plethera of different mushrooms, and other foods that I am familiar with. All laid out for me to pick the best. Sometimes I feel like I am in Italy picking my daily produce. They do have a rather large selection of different mushrooms that are loose and you can pick yur own. Or you can choose to take the prepackage ones. Portabellas are packaged two to a pack. I pass them up and go for the loose ones. They also have an organic section. I usually buy the carrots and the beets with the tops on.


----------



## Zhizara (May 9, 2012)

I got lazy and hungry, so I sliced up the mushrooms, sauted in garlic butter and just heated the crabmeat in the juices.  Quick, easy and ooooh so good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I got lazy and hungry, so I sliced up the mushrooms, sauted in garlic butter and just heated the crabmeat in the juices.  Quick, easy and ooooh so good!



That works, too!


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 9, 2012)

kitchenmagician said:


> Portabello's r great for grilling not so for stuffing (unless they r small),if big take out stem,dont throw away,saute all in white wine butter garlic salt pepper COVERED. cook till half done then cool in fridge ,grind up mush stems,add to crabmeat,and panko,do not add sherry,maybe some parm chz,and butter,cook @375 for 20 to 25 min.


 
Portabellas are TERRIFIC for stuffing.  In fact, because of their size, you can make stuffed Portabellas an entree, especially for vegetarians.  Because of their size, all you need do is pre-cook them a little before stuffing.


----------

